# Vintage Columbia Superb On Charlotte Nc Craigslist



## jimbo53 (Feb 23, 2016)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/5459124782.html


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 23, 2016)

I saw that. Seems like alot of money for a repop! Bet you could find an original for less?


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2016)

This is a repop from the 90s.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm certainly no expert on repops, but are you talking about the Columbia RX-5 that was reproduced in the late 80's? This one has rain gutter fenders, curved rear rack support, speedo and console and cross bar handlebars. The RX-5 didn't have any of this and looked like this:


 

BTW, I have no interest in this bike. I did have one of these RX-5 repops back in the 90's, but would appreciate any enlightenment from the CABE members.


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2016)

The one listed on CL is an F-9T 1941 reissue. They came out around 1995. Google it.


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2016)

they made marron and blue with matching ladies,not a big seller,that might be the run that didnt have a lug for the pedal crank and the pedals would spin free


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 23, 2016)

catfish said:


> The one listed on CL is an F-9T 1941 reissue. They came out around 1995. Google it.



Thanks for the education, catfish. I learn something every time i check in on the CABE


----------

